
Ask HN: Which Startups open-source their tech stack? - _____smurf_____
Hi,<p>How do statups go about when building a tech product that would bring an idea to life?<p>I would like to know if there are some startups that open-source their entire stack. I would like to see building blocks for their web&#x2F;mobile applications.<p>I have checked https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackshare.io&#x2F;, but it is high-level for me, I&#x27;d love to how people put code together.<p>Some (Small) startups I came across:<p>- RASA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RasaHQ&#x2F;rasa
- MapZen: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mapzen&#x2F;<p>Could you please share some links of an open source stack (for a product).
======
stadeschuldt
Project-A open sourced their BI infrastructure under the Mara brand:
[https://github.com/mara](https://github.com/mara)

Repo: [https://github.com/mara/data-integration](https://github.com/mara/data-
integration)

------
MorganGallant
I think Tailscale does this the right way - open sources as much as possible,
without exposing everything. That being said, they are targeting the
sysadmin/hacker market, which disproportionately appreciates (and potentially
expects) software to be open source.

Repo:
[https://github.com/tailscale/tailscale](https://github.com/tailscale/tailscale)

